# benedict



## brianpri (Dec 27, 2009)

wonder if anyone can please help
have lokked everywhere for details of a convoy ship
arrived liverpool 5.11.1945
name of benedict
looking to see where she sailed from and convoy number and any info ie links
would be gratefull.brian


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

You can purchase for £3.50 her movement card here
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=8168860&queryType=1&resultcount=1

see also
http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/index.html

Roger


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site.

I see you have already had some help on your query - you might also like to take a look at the SN Directory (see tab at top of page) where there are pointers to other sites with useful information.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Brian and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Brian, (Wave) 

I know this does not answer the main point of your question, but this is a link to a brief description of the ship.

http://www.bluestarline.org/booth/benedict2.html

Jeff

P.S. The "2" in the title is only a refererence to it being the second Booth ship of that name.


----------

